
Show HN: Where is the Fastest Internet (At?) - benguild
https://www.whereisthefastestinternet.at
======
bradknowles
So, you have a speed rating, a dot rating, and a number indicating how many
places there are, for each city.

What you don't explain for us is how these ratings and numbers are calculated,
and whether it's better to have more dots with lower speeds, or higher speeds
with lower dots.

The blog post helps somewhat, but this should be linked directly from the
website, if not also summarized on the website.

------
benguild
Hey guys, so I pitched this idea a week ago at Startup Weekend Tokyo "Travel
Edition" and people thought it was pretty cool. Built a prototype and demo'ed
it, then decided "why not release this" and bought a domain name!

A little HTML/CSS, and ta-da. Hope you dig. If you think there are some cool
ideas here and want to see more, let me know in the comments!

~~~
ship_it
I don't get this. Is this the list of countries with fastest internet
connections? In that case, your website data is wrong.

Afaik, various sources from early 2017 says that South Korea currently have
the fastest network connection availability, while your website says it's in
New York.

Also, no Romania in Europe list while it definitely have +/\- same network
connection like Latvia which is also in top 5.

~~~
benguild
I wrote a bit more about it here: [https://medium.com/@cafewifi/where-is-the-
fastest-internet-a...](https://medium.com/@cafewifi/where-is-the-fastest-
internet-at-35194487deb2)

Also, I centered the "Load More" button to make it easier to spot.

------
hathym
why the pictures? a simple chart would do the job (better?)

